# Trying to send the WM BOD a Message



## geist1223 (Apr 18, 2022)

I just tried to send an email to the WM BOD via the new Web Site about the new Web Site  I got an error 404 message. I guess they are tired of hearing from us.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 18, 2022)

Somehow this information does not surprise me.  Their emails pat themselves on the back and brag up what a huge improvement things are "for the benefit of the members," but on the whole, it's worse than anyone could have imagined.  I worked in IT my entire career, and if I'd released such a completely messed up product to a paying customer, I'd have been fired. No excuses.

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 18, 2022)

So apparently while I was getting the Error 404 messages the emails were actually going through. I got several automatically generated replies saying that someone would respond in a couple weeks.

So another defect in the new system.

The last place I worked for 13.5 years before I retired was very heavily computer dependent. Many of the programs were used by our clients to input Data or check on things. If our Computer Staff released a program with 1/10th of these problems the entire Computer Division to include the Senior VP would have been terminated.


----------



## sparty (Apr 18, 2022)

Every time I try to show the monthly calendar for depoe bay it  is always blank

https://worldmark.wyndhamdestinatio...t-monthly-calendar?productId=PI|R000000000193

Anyone see the same thing? Or is a cache/history issue?  The command is the same for all resorts only the resort id is changed at the end of the URL string.  All other resorts appear to work for me, just Depoe Bay has an issue.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 18, 2022)

sparty said:


> Every time I try to show the monthly calendar for depoe bay it  is always blank
> 
> https://worldmark.wyndhamdestinatio...t-monthly-calendar?productId=PI|R000000000193
> 
> Anyone see the same thing? Or is a cache/history issue?  The command is the same for all resorts only the resort id is changed at the end of the URL string.  All other resorts appear to work for me, just Depoe Bay has an issue.



I had the WM site open so I looked at the Depoe Bay callander and it isn't there. Seaside was. So I have the same issue sparty.

Bill


----------



## sparty (Apr 18, 2022)

Interesting.,,, Thanks.. I sent an email to WM with the breakage earlier today.


----------

